# Dopo mesi (edit)



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2013)

-Ciao.-
-Ciao.-
Insolitamente caldo per essere una giornata di metà ottobre. Tanta gente intorno. Ancora il sole alto nel cielo, quasi primaverile.
-Sei sempre tu.-
-Beh...non ho ancora ceduto al fascino di un lifting ma ci sto pensando.-
-Mi fai flapflap?-
_Falpflap_ -La tua orchidea è in macchina.- glielo dico sorridendo, senza muovermi.
Che strano.
Siamo in centro. Al sole. In mezzo alla gente. L'uno davanti all'altra. E l'ultima volta lui. Era dietro di me. In un amplesso precox nel suo ufficio.
Due mesi? tre?
Dieci mail in tutto fino a venti giorni fa. Quando ha lasciato una traccia sull altro blog e a momenti svenivo sulla sedia.
Settanta. Ottanta centimetri fra me e lui. 
Copre il sole. Copre me. Lo guardo negli occhi verde rettile, mentre li stringe e porta la sigaretta elettronica alla bocca. E gliela guardo mentre stringe il bocchino e stringe le labbra nell'aspirare lo svapo. 
Scendo sul collo ricordandomi vene e morsi.
Guardo la cravatta insolitamente colorata, su un completo (Zegna) insolitamente grigio chiaro. 
-Sei davvero in forma Man. Più che in forma.-
Sento l'acquolina in bocca. Quella da film porno.
Eppure. Non mi è mancato. Non l'ho cercato. Non l'ho cercato tanto da farmi cercare da lui. Con insistenza. telefonate.
Non tante. Quattro o cinque. Che per uno come lui vogliono dire mille.
Finchè una mail.
_Sono preoccupato_.
Un riallacciare lento. Uno smuovermi dalla mia stanchezza. Dai pensieri bui. E da un leggero malessere da soffoco.
E Dio grazie che esiste Mattia. Morbido. Senza troppi picchi. Con le sue cene pantagrueliche e i suoi ripetuti Mangia!
O le telefonate del sabato mattina mentre arranco distrutta cercando di arrivare indenne a fine giornata. Insomma lui mi chiama e.
-A me e ai gatti ci manchi. Che brutto non avere in casa una cavalletta impazzita anche un po' tardona che bercia a destra e sinistra bevendo caffè e rompe solo i coglioni. Ma tu mi ami o fai finta?-

Poi di nuovo in centro. Con Man. Davanti. Che mi dice -Ti mangerei.-
Motel. Lui grande e grosso ovunque. Su di me. Dentro di me.
Gli schiaffetti alla guest ( e si. mi è rimasto proprio impresso!) il suo modo di leccarmi e toccarmi.
-Mi mangeresti quanto?- e civetto. E si. Di brutto. Naturale. In leggerezza.
-Tu non sei normale.-dice mentre addenta il bocchino della e-cig facendomi  segno di salire nella macchina mannara. -Non vorrai andare via subito vero?-
Ubbidisco sorridendo appena. E' la prima volta che siamo soli. Nel senso non nel suo ufficio. O in un bar. E già so cosa vuole chiedermi. Di cosa vuole parlare.
-Non sono normale perchè ho un blog?-_ Ancora._
-Esatto. Ma perchè?-
Allungo le gambe mentre mi accomodo meglio sul sedile. pelle. Come odio l'odore della pelle macchinosa.
Anche quella dei divani. Mi ferisce il naso. 
-Ma perchè no. Perchè reprimere una mia curiosità o voglia. Non fa male a nessuno. Mattia lo sa. E nonostante sia un napulè maledetto geloso come non so che cosa, ha accettato.-
-Mi da un fastidio che non hai idea. Ma vengo a leggerti. Leggo le tue risposte e ti vedo, ti riconosco. Leggo le tue ironie. Leggo il modo che hai di confrontarti e rimango incantato. Rimango incantato da te. Non da quella che c'è sul blog...-
-Man...fuori il rospo. _Tutto_.-
-Hai trovato qualcuno di interessante?-
Lo butta fuori tutto d'un fiato. E mi guarda. 
Ho avuto un attimo che gli avrei tirato una testata. Non so perchè. Mi ha preso la super carogna.
-Stai pensando che io troieggi sul blog?-
-No, ti leggo. Allora?-
-Ti pare che io sia li per raccattare cazzi?-
-Avresti sbagliato genere. Mi sembrano tutti piuttosto cerebrali e appunto perchè ho notato un certo livello ho pensato che...- altra boccata dalla e-cig -ho pensato che in questi mesi in cui mi hai _schifato_ fosse perchè avessi trovato qualcuno di interessante.-
:unhappy:
:mrgreen:
-E anche se fosse?-
-Volevo condividerlo...-
Eh? EH? Condividere? Cosa? Che? Ma che cazz...con.di.vi.dere?
Ma sei fuori di testa? 
-Man...condividere cosa. Ti sembra che vorrei condividere qualcosa del genere?-
-Si...non ci vedrei nulla di male...-
Ommadonna santa. Siamo nel picco della stupideria. Ma come può pensare che io voglia...
L'ho guardato negli occhi e accidenti. Avrei voluto baciarlo. Ma c'era il sole. La gente. Noi avevamo le portiere aperte....-Man, non c'è niente da condividere, davvero. Non ho tempo. E il poco che ho lo divido tra me stessa vedi blog, Mattia vedi tutto il resto. Non rimane nulla.-
Mi ha guardata dubbioso. preso una mano. Stretta. E poi sorriso.
-Ce l'hai duro?- gli ho chiesto.
E' diventato viola.:mrgreen:
-Sciocca.- 
-Si, tanto. Allora ce l'hai duro o no?-
-Si ce l'ho duro ma ti devi fidare sulla parola.-
-Uff che palle. Neanche una toccatina veloce? Ma poi perchè ce l'hai duro? Non ho fatto niente.-
-Dopo così tanto che non ti vedo non hai bisogno di fare qualcosa.-
-Ma allora sono diventata una bomba sexy _per sul _serio! O gioia e tripudio!-
-Sciocca due.-
-ahahahahaha che fai mi copi?-
-Voglio vederti. Voglio stare con te. Voglio baciarti e toccarti. Voglio parlarti. Voglio lavarti i capelli sotto la doccia. E voglio scoparti.-
Attimo di panico. Adrenalina. Eccitazione. La guest che Eddai che cazzo aspetti! Di di si e basta!Se non dici di si sei super kreti davvero.
-Per caso mi stai invitando in un motel?-
-Si.-

Oh oh. Mi sa che sono di nuovo nei guai.
Pazienza.
Vabbè. Vado a fotografare il pipino duro di mattia.
Ho deciso di aprirgli  un blog di autoscatto inconsapevole.


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2013)

Questo blog vive di vita propria. Io non ho chiuso i commenti. Per quale ragione poi?
Boh...per favore. Che qualche pellegrino/a di passaggio lasci una traccia così capisco se ho flaggato le opzioni giuste o è meglio che continui a rincorrere Mattia per fotografargli il pipino succoso.

Madonna mia. Non sto manco _fumando_. La stanchezza da il via libera alla kretinite cosmica. E guardare Crozza non aiuta.
:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe;bt9304 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo blog vive di vita propria. Io non ho chiuso i commenti. Per quale ragione poi?
> Boh...per favore. Che qualche pellegrino/a di passaggio lasci una traccia così capisco se ho flaggato le opzioni giuste o è meglio che continui a rincorrere Mattia per fotografargli il pipino succoso.
> 
> Madonna mia. Non sto manco _fumando_. La stanchezza da il via libera alla kretinite cosmica. E guardare Crozza non aiuta.
> :unhappy:


pellegrina o peregrina ... Va bene lo stesso??? Hai flaggato,tutto giusto soprattuto i "tasti" di Man  Dal mio punto di vista questo incontro alla luce del sole è più intrigante degli incontri in motel, comunque un ottimo preludio :smile:


----------



## Alessandra (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ora riesco a lasciare commento anche io!! :mexican:

ma in che blog lo metterai il pipino di Mattia???  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bentornata cara! non scappare di nuovo....!!!


----------



## erab (19 Ottobre 2013)

Scusate, ero distratto..... rimedio subito....




:blu:


----------



## Leda (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ammetto che la relazione Tebe-Man è un _feuilleton_ al quale sono affezionata, dopo tanti mesi.
Però leggendo questa n-esima puntata mi è subentrato quel senso di già visto, già sentito, già fatto che confina da un lato con la noia e dall'altro con l'incredulità che tu, Tebe, con la tua fantasia e la tua creatività, ci trovi ancora del mordente.
Ok, l'ormone, ma cambia lo scenario ed è sempre tutto uguale nella sostanza.
Boh. Probabilmente è un limite mio non comprendere le storie di sesso fine a se stesso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Ottobre 2013)

Alleluia!!!!


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

:festa::festa::festa:

finalmente!!!!


----------

